# Backwater valve



## Reknub (Dec 20, 2012)

I work in an area which flooded recently and many homeowner where left with flooded basements. I have had many calls in regards to backwater valve installation prior to remodeling their basement back to where they were. I have had bad experiences with standard valves due to the check getting dislodged causing a back up up stream and have had water leak past the valve when the sewer was backed up. Any suggestions on a particular backwater valve (brand/model) to install?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

mainline backwater valve (thats the brand we use in CANADA)


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3IFOSdM1Y8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

Clean check by rector seal


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

408plumber said:


> Clean check by rector seal


I'll second the Clean Check...

I was turned on to these by a New Haven WPCA Inspector friend years ago before Rectorseal bought them out...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flood control or Mop, your choice.


----------



## Reknub (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the Rector seal product, and have had good feedback from wholesalers in my area along with the input here. I know rector seal is marketed for outside the structure use. Has anyone used it inside the structure, for instance in a basement? Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've installed several in basement floors. Above ground you really don't need it...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the CleanCheck. We have to install them in alot of cities around here. I like them only because they are easier to service, not beause they work any better. They all clog, it's just matter of time. If you have a backwater valve either get familar with how to service them or have a plumber on speed dial, beacuase it will clog up, i promise you that.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Here's a link for the mainline valve 

http://backwatervalve.com/products/fullport-backwater-valve.html

We've had zero issues with them and have probably a good hundred or more of them installed.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is the new one from mainline that is great for retrofit jobs, most others you need to add 2 feet on each side to get back grade.
http://backwatervalve.com/Upload/products/automatic-backwater-valve/BrochureML-FR4.pdf


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If you have fixtures in basement are you installing on main or branch? I hope branch

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had two clean checks fail the first time they experienced a backflow from the city. 

I prefer to either do an overhead sewer or a flood control system with a CI swing check with a brass check and a pump.


----------

